# 1st Duck/Goose of the Season



## InTheDecoys (Jun 25, 2004)

What will your 1st Duck/Goose be of this upcoming season. Mine will probably be a Mallard, Wigeon, or GW Teal.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well hopefully for the early goose I will get a 18 pound honker that will be double banded with a neck collar to boot! For my duck I will shoot for a nice Black!


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I hopefully want to shoot a big honker with a radio collar. For the duck probably a mallard or pintail.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A Canada for sure, on Sept 1st. We have no luck so of course it won't be banded. First duck will be a mallard...what other ducks are there? 8)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

double banded honker, no question.....happens every year........or maybe just a honker :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Hopefully a full colored Drake Woody, I can never have too many of these in the house, but probably a less mature bird with average color. Still better than hens no matter what.


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

probablly a coot, just for "practice"


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Honker of course,during the early canada season.First duck will be either a pintail or a mallard.Chop,dont get your hopes up to high.Black ducks are pretty rare in ND.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Mines going to be Sept 1st. The banded honker Porkchop fed a whole box of Nilla wafers to at the zoo!! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That would be my luck!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Mine will be an early season honky tonk. I'll shoot, then say tak'em boyz as the bird is falling down!!! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

PC, you guys get blacks that far west? Man, I remember stalking up on 2 and wasting 3 shells at 25 yards on em' outta my browning a few years back. :eyeroll: They sure look cool though.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mine will be a honky. Feet down and moaning like a french whore. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

5 geese for the can man here!! :lol:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Hopefully a Teal but probably a juvy canada. Sept. 1 - 15 is early goose and teal in northern IN.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

5-Giagantus-Maximus-mo-fo's


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

5-Giagantus-Maximus-mo-fo's


----------

